# Boss GT-1



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

I see Boss has a new multi-effects unit, the GT-1. Looks like a nice little unit. Long and Mcquade 269.00$


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice. I guess that is what replaces the GT-001 which had everything the GT-100 had, but was a desktop unit meant for practice and recording. But it couldn't be used on the floor easily due to lack of stomp switches. I think this unit scratches that itch, and comes in at half the price of the GT-001!

I'm seriously tempted. It has a ton of Boss sounds in it. So if say you wanted a Tera Echo, and some Boss Delay, it is way more cost effective to get this thing because you get a bunch more in it. 

Probably meant to compete with the basic lower cost multi-effects Digitech and Line 6 have put out in the last few years. 

Thanks for the heads up. I'd consider this for a few Boss tones I would like to have - and for easy recording.


----------

